# Tiroler Holz selber machen aber wie ???



## Kölner_Jungangler (3. November 2005)

Tach 

Ich möchte bald meine ersten Versuche mit dem Holz machen !
Jrtzt wurdemir von einigen Freunden und Angelkolegen empholen diese Holz selber zu bauen ! 
Sie versuchten es mir zwar zu erklären doch wirklich verstande hab iches nicht ?! 
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen würd so etwas nämlich gerne mal ausprobieren !! 

mfg 

        Marcel |wavey:


----------



## Alleskönner (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Holz selber machen aber wie ???*

Naja wie es geht,keine Ahnung aber guck es dir doch einfach mal an wie es aufgebaut ist!Kannst es sicher selber nachbauen mit Aquarien Schlauch,Plastik und Blei!


----------



## Allroundtalent (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Holz selber machen aber wie ???*

Warum schwer wenn es auch einfach geht????|kopfkrat

Du kannst dir aus korken, einem ca. 20cm langem Schnurstück, wirbeltönchen und einem blei dir ein holz ganz einfach alleine bauen. den korken verkleinerst du ein bisschen, und schiebst ihn dann wenn du ein loch durchgemacht hast, auf die schnur. an das eine ende von der schnur kommt das blei und an die andere seite der schnur kommt das wirbeltönchen. den korken schiebst du dann etwas auf das wirbeltönchen und fertig ist es.#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Holz selber machen aber wie ???*

Das ist eine preiswerte, einfache und gute Methode ein Hölzl zu bauen. 

Allerdings ist diese Bauart nur für Gewässerböden ohne viel Stein(schüttungen) gut. Die Plastk-Variante ist bei steinigem Untergrund, wegen der erheblich geringeren Hängergefahr, vorzuziehen.


----------



## fly-martin (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Holz selber machen aber wie ???*

Hi

nimm einfach eine Stück Plastikschlauch ( sollte recht fest sein - nicht weich und 15-20 cam lang ) und klebe in das eine Ende eine passende Bleiolive rein ( 20 Gramm ) und das andere Ende klebst Du zusammen, machst ein Loch rein und einen Wirbel dran - fertig


----------



## Carissma (19. November 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Holz selber machen aber wie ???*

Da nimmst du ein alten aquariumschlauch und steckst an der einen Passende schraube rein die auch ein entsprechendes Gewicht hat die andere seite kannst du zuschmelzen ,aber du musst eine öse machen am besten schmelz ein metallstift ein und zieh ihn raus wenn du fertig bist

Beste Methode die ich kenne#6


----------

